# 2022 BTS Annual Lectures and Dinner



## Mark Pennell

The BTS lectures and dinner are nearly here. Last year we did a pandemic special and streamed the lectures. We are back on his year at a new venue. However we are aware of travel restrictions for some and for that reason. We have tickets for people to watch the stream this year.

Broadcasting live from the event. You get to experience the whole day and evening lecture by Andrew Smith.

These tickets are available online at the BTS website store. Please do not book these unless you live outside the Uk. We are only accepting international members and non members.

The link to the stream will be sent on Friday before the event.

All tickets will be vetted and those that don’t meet the requirements will not be contacted.

More details on the lectures page of the website. Come folks there’s loads of online tickets. Also if you can make the live event in person. Book today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Love 2


----------



## Mark Pennell

We would love for USA tarantula keepers to join this event.  You will also get the chance to ask the guest speakers questions









						BTS Lectures
					

BOOK NOW! We are back with a NEW VENUE – The Village Hotel Bristol 4th March 2023   “Never seem to have the time to socialise properly at the BTS Exhibition? “ Now’s your cha…




					www.thebts.co.uk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Love 2


----------



## Mark Pennell

Live stream ticket sales end this coming Wednesday.  Come join us for a whole day of talks and q and a’s with the speakers.  Also later in the evening the legend Andrew M Smith.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mark Pennell

Last chance to stream this live lecture and the others. Store closes Wednesday this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnopets

DO NOT DELAY, REGISTER TODAY!

We honestly encourage EVERY member to get in on this. It is a rare opportunity to be able to take part in something of this caliber without having to actually travel!

You do not want to miss out on being part of something this exciting. Where else are you going to get the rare chance to speak to Andrew Smith (and others) and actually get to ask questions directly to the source?

If you are serious about this hobby that we all share and love, you will not regret it. 

Help support the BTS and be a part of something truly amazing. Trust us from first hand experience.


----------

